# Leveling a Tank



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

After reading several posts on here about tanks being off level I realized that I have a tank that sits slightly off level. Specifically, the tank sits on carpet (w/ padding) in a remodeled garage, so the floor actually slopes toward where the garage door used to be.

I only recently set the tank up with water in it, less than 2 weeks, and all the seams have fresh silicon on them (resealed myself). When leveling the tank, can I add shims to where then tank rests on the stand, or is it best to shim where the tank meets the floor? The slope is not that bad, I'd have to say that the water is less than 1/4" lower from left to right. It is a 55gal standard, so it is 48" long.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## akapaul26 (Sep 6, 2007)

You should level the stand. Shim the tank from the bottom of the stand. 1/4 in is a lot and I would be a bit worried of the seals twisting too much and becoming weak. 1/8 or less would be better and completly level is ideal.


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have the same exact situation as you with a 90g tank in a converted garage.
My tank has been out of level by 1/4 inch for 14 years with no problem.
I am in the process of upgrading to a 125g and I will make it level for peace of mind.

If you can it would be better to level it, I was lucky not to have a problem.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep - I had to shimmy my 125 today. They work great. Just get a hammer, some slanted wood shims, and hammer it in :thumb:


----------



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the replies all. I had 2 extra wood shims out in the shed from when I was remodeling the house. I shimmed up the low side of the tank and now its I'd say about 1/8" still off level. In most of the things I did when remodeling my house I'd say "close enough". But since I dont want 55gal of water on a newly converted/renovated den (what we're calling the garage now) I will stop by Home Depot to pick up another pack. I also have to shim up my 90gal a little, I'd sayits about 1/8" off, but its been that way for years now.

Oh and your right about the wood shims, easy as pie. I slid them under the tank stand where it sits on the carpet and just tapped with a hammer until they were completley underneath and not visible. Once I get some more I will slide those between the stand and shims, make level and then snap off.

Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

I leveled my 29 gallon with cork coasters... lol!


----------

